# my clean engine



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

gave her, her weekly clean yesterday but spent alot longer on it, getting in all the nooks and crannys 

sorry for the poor pics, they were taken on my phone. the only thing that hadnt been done was the hoses as i had just washed them with soapy water so they were drying, they were to get some Bold and bright on them but i was leaving that till after i had washed the rest of the car. so they arnt looking as bright as normal.

enjoy



















not bad considering she's just done 50k miles and i use her daily 

more carbon coming soon


----------



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

I like that 

Looking good :thumb:


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

DPN said:


> I like that
> 
> Looking good :thumb:


cheers  tbh pics dont do it justice  looks soooo much greater in the flesh :thumb:


----------



## THE CHAMP (Aug 1, 2008)

Like all the carbon not sure I would have gone for the purple hoses though.


----------



## 7MAT (Apr 14, 2006)

Stunning, also loving the mix of blue, purple & carbon.


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

THE CHAMP said:


> Like all the carbon not sure I would have gone for the purple hoses though.


this is why i went for them  i like to be different. most other people would have gone for blue.


----------



## THE CHAMP (Aug 1, 2008)

Not sure if they do black silicone hoses but I think they would look nice. Im with you for chosing a different coulor than the useual blue you see


----------



## Simonez (Apr 14, 2008)

looks brillaint mate! where u get the carbon bits from? lookin for some for my focus rs


----------



## 1996a6v6 (Feb 8, 2008)

Great work, looks superb, love the Focus RS :thumb:


----------



## Looby (Jul 6, 2008)

Love the purple hoses! =]


----------



## G60 VV (Jun 7, 2006)

Looks decent, Carbon is dangerous..... it has a way of spreading....:lol:


----------



## lanciamug (May 18, 2008)

Assuring you of your good taste, I too love the carbon and the unusual purple hoses. Good stuff!


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

The purple hoses look awesome in that engine bay. They look good against the carbon fibre and the Blue paintwork of the car. Top job fella. :thumb::thumb:


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

thanks people  glad you like it  

there is still more carbon to come


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Love that - very nice bay and I also like the colour combo :thumb: Always nice to see someone doing something a bit different to what everyone else has - excellent


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

That's a lovely bay mate, very clean and tidy, the hoses are different...but it works. 
I have a carbon fixation myself, so console with your wallet 

Gary


----------



## zx360 (Aug 31, 2008)

car looks clean.... where did you get the CF bits for your focus?


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

zx360 said:


> car looks clean.... where did you get the CF bits for your focus?


cheers,car was dirty in those pics. the engine was done 1st, took those pics then washed it 

www.carbontecshop.com


----------



## zx360 (Aug 31, 2008)

WOW ive NEVER seen that site! thats awesome! most the parts are for the RS which is the z-tec motor over here and i have the d-tec... but that battery cover and a few other bits look SICK! 

where are you from?


----------



## zx360 (Aug 31, 2008)

also curious where you got the carbon bits for the front fog lights? im getting an RS replica bumper soon and that would be a very nice touch!


----------



## lami (Mar 19, 2006)

You Purple freak :lol::lol::lol:

Good job I love you CP :thumb: looks awesome as ever mate.

Someone say carbon........














































All thanks to my little Purple Puffle :wave:


----------



## whitelockben (Aug 26, 2008)

canny good job that!

top!


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

That looks lovely mate, love the mixture of black and purple.


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

Stunning engine! :thumb:

Tad ghey though :lol:


----------

